# 101 Reasons Why I Need My Fibers



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

This was brought up in another thread. I love this idea. List as many ideas as you can but maybe do it in groups of 2. Try to number them too, if you can. I'll correct any that are out of sequence.


1) For my sanity

2) Because I love the way it feels


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Ummm, 1 (or is it reason #3?) As mead is known affectionately as the nectar of the gods, so do I believe that the loftier natural fibers are the closest mankind can come to enjoying the attire of the same.

2 (lest it be 4) That said, I also believe that fine wool, mohair and angora, appropriately and lavishly employed, in season, are the near purest expressions of femininity and endearment that a woman could use to completely capture her man's heart and render him speechless, among other things.
I recall my Wendy and her love for ice skating..... and soft, cozy attire. 
She was always the picture of fluffy elegance and grace.....on the ice or off.

Now you know..... in a nutshell.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

5 The sound and rythm of the wheel is meditative

6 The hands are busy so the mind can be free

betty


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

7. Not only are knitted goods divine, but knitters are sexy too!


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

8. The process of making something, for me anyway, is meditative. No matter how many projects I begin or end, I can't help but contemplate creation - whether God's Creation of everything, or the glorious gift of creativityHe has given us. I like to think that God smiles upon our creative work, as we are made in His image and He is the Master Creator.

9. I love to give handmade things to the ones I love. I love to see the joy on their faces when they love something I made just for them.

10. ( I am greedy here) I love fiber of all kinds, and the colors! It is a joy to the senses to touch different materials and to see the many colors and patterns and textures. I keep even useless bits of ribbon and yarn because they are beautiful.

Jessie


----------



## glidergurl03 (Feb 28, 2005)

11. I love soft fuzzy things!! This includes most types of fibers...

12. Busy hands make a happy heart! 

13. (cuz I'm gonna be greedy too, Jessie, and 13 is my favorite number) Stabbing at my needle felting is GREAT stress relief/voodoo....


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

17: So I can use all that Calculus I took in college. 
18: So I don't have unused time that I would have to spend cleaning house.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

19. I need lots of fiber because I 'have' to maintain a soft place for my beloved kitties to sleep, and spinning fiber is the girls' favorite.

20. For my handsome boycat, Felix, a big bag of wool and mohair roving is the best play toy of all, better than 'nip, so I "have" to have it around the house, don't I?!

21. Bags of fleeces and rovings satisfy my need to hoard, but with something useful and beautiful. 

22. Being able to show people a really gorgeous skein of handmade yarn made by me and seeing the incredulous expression on their face (usually, in general most people have never heard of our craft) always makes me feel good as an artist and craftsperson.

23. I like to fondle my fibers.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

24. It's a good reason to sit down.

25. I'm not wasting time or being lazy, but being productive.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

"24. It's a good reason to sit down."

Yes! There is a great reason I forgot! After chasing kids and dogs and doing laundry and dishes, etc, etc. Sitting down to knit is a welcome relief!

Jessie


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

26. Sharing in the fiber arts is a great way to make new friends. :grouphug:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

27. cuz i can


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

28:language skills like k2tog and ssk.











29: it is a political statement (the Fibertarian party)










18: (revisited)









30: amping up the level of strangeness...:teehee:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I find myself in such good company, here. 

32..... on a practical note, wool is _sustainable living._

Sheep so fit the independent homestead.
I look forward to the day when my orchards are all planted and mature enough to fence in that I might have several sheep keeping the plots mowed to near perfection, and have ample wool to look forward to.....and, have _some_ semblance of control over the environment that the sheep are exposed to the week or so before shearing. 

(afterthought) I was up three hours in the night, working diligently on my second, and much larger scarf. 
It is multiple shades, built in the yarn; black, green, purple and blue. It's almost masculine.:bouncy:


----------



## glidergurl03 (Feb 28, 2005)

33. It makes my sheep useful for something other than tail-waggin' "pet-me" hogs


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

35; I need my fibers to help insulate the sewing room.

36. I need my fibers, because it calls my children home (to see what they can borrow or run off with or to use my ball winder, which is awesome)

37. I need my fibers to provide me with writing opportunities and warm feet:

http://hometojumpingoffplace.blogspot.com/search?q=knitting

38. I need fibers to provide me with social interaction:

http://hometojumpingoffplace.blogspot.com/2010/10/saff.html

and lastly:

39: I need my fibers because it makes me less fretful against a time when fibers aren't commercially available...my stash keeps me calm in the face of economic downturn/any sort of pending disaster or my being old and unable to drive to the nearest LYS.


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

40: I need fiber because it makes my grandkids think I'm cool.
41: I need fiber because it gives me something to teach my grandkids that they enjoy.
42: I need fiber becasue it gives me a job I love, and a little spending money to buy more fiber.:grin:
43: I need fiber because I always have a gift to give that I know someone will like. Got to love socks and mittens!


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

46. I need my fiber because it is the antidote to stress.

47. Spinning, crochet, knitting, weaving, and felting are all links to the past that died with the rise of the Industrial Revolution. To create with fiber is to re-connect with the many generations that have come before us and to feel that slower paced life once again. 

48. I love making things; around here 'homemade' is quite the fashion!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Forerunner said:


> 32..... on a practical note, wool is _sustainable living._


You're just too ----ed practical sometimes!  

:umno:

_where's GAM's sheep to give you a hard time??_

Actually, some Shetlands would do quite nice in your orchard as it is.



> (afterthought) I was up three hours in the night, working diligently on my second, and much larger scarf.
> It is multiple shades, built in the yarn; black, green, purple and blue. It's almost masculine.:bouncy:


:nanner:

and the pictures are where?

49. because I don't _like_ store bought socks!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

50. It's a "Green" thing to do---if you avoid synthetic yarn, I suppose.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

51) It soothes my soul
52) It helps to center me
53) My fibers feed my need for touch (I'm a tactile person)
54) When I sit and spin it draws people and animals to me


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

51) It soothes my soul
52) It helps to center me
53) My fibers feed my need for touch (I'm a tactile person)
54) When I sit and spin it draws people and animals to me


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

55) Spinning makes TV useful.
56) It's the art for people who can't do straight lines OR smooth curves.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

57) Good fiber is a whole lot cheaper than Prozac..


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

58. 'cuz _casting on_ is *COOL*.:cute:


----------

